
Show HN: Send scheduled SMS messages to employees phones and target groups - tn_
https://www.owlorbit.com/trill_index.html?ref=hnj262018
======
tn_
Hey Guys,

I put this together to allow managers to reach out to their employees via text
messages. With this service, you can send out scheduled pre-canned messages to
target groups.

Try sending a demo text to yourself here:

[https://www.owlorbit.com/trill_index.html#demo](https://www.owlorbit.com/trill_index.html#demo)

If you like this then show some support by signing up!

Use this discount code for 15% off at checkout: HN15

Thanks,

Tim

